# bunnie time



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Fresh snow and clear bright cold days spells cottontail time. You'll find them out just sitting by the edge of their holes taking in the sun. A .22 plink in the head and one more for the pot. Don't forget the short length of barb wire to retrieve those that choose to make their last hop back into their den. Extra points are always alloted for eye hangers


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Lets go!!! I LOVE rabbit and those Cotton tails are the best table fare! I bread them and fry em up just like chicken.  The .22 is a good gun to use, but I've really fallen in love with my .17 HMR as of late. Hit em in the head with that round and you wont be needing barbed wire, just rubber gloves. :mrgreen: 

You got a hot spot to hit BP? I'll drive and buy the gas.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Not really hot spots, just a bunch of places I 've had success over the 60 years of bunnie hunting. But 'tails can be found just about anyplace there is cover. I am pretty sure there ain't a county in this state that I haven't shot bunnies. They're every place. I might be up for a hunt after the first of the year but right now I got the grand kids chompin at the bit to go.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

I've found them out in the basin in HUGE numbers in the past, but in recent years they have been way down, and I wont drive three hours and burn $150 in fuel to shoot three rabbits... I'd love to go out and shoot a sack full for the pot. Lets see if we cant put a hunt together after the new year...


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

OK, maybe look around for a turkey or two while we're out.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## Hbarber (Nov 28, 2011)

I was grouse hunting once (about 25 years ago) and a buddy shot a cottontail. I shot one later in the day. He cooked them up while we were camping. I have not shot one since. I've heard you have to be careful about eating rabbits. What advice can you give a newby to hunting rabbits? How do you clean them up?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Hbarber said:


> I was grouse hunting once (about 25 years ago) and a buddy shot a cottontail. I shot one later in the day. He cooked them up while we were camping. I have not shot one since. I've heard you have to be careful about eating rabbits. What advice can you give a newby to hunting rabbits? How do you clean them up?


Might be something here that could help you:

viewtopic.php?f=50&t=38924&p=403241&hilit=cottontail#p403241


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

That was a good posting there Goob. Many people worry about the old 'don't eat rabbit scare' that has circulated around for years and years. My dad always taught use to harvest rabbits in the winter ''cause by then any sic ones would be long gone and only the strong, safe rabbits would be around. Don't know about that but I do know that rabbit has been eaten by man for probably ever. When I am out in the winter months I never pass up a 'tail'. Fix 'em any way you want, they always taste good...sometime a little tough, but always good.


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

Bunnies have been good for me this year. I've gotten ten on my three trips out and my brothers have had good success too.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Rabbits are mixed here in Southwest WY. Overall it's not all that good. There are exceptions, patches of Big Sagebrush with lots of old badger dens.


----------

